# Exo-Terra Monsoon vs. Mistking



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

So I am making a new tank and I am considering investing in a misting system. I am wondering if it is just worth it to put down the extra towards the misting or is the Exo-Terra a good system?

Thanks,
Max


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Check this thread out. There's been a number of complaints about them.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/62518-exo-terra-monsoon.html


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

From my reading the old monsoons had a big leaking issue which leaked into the board and caused it malfunction. This has since been fixed. Still either way.. my answer is mistking. Take it for a grain of salt as I have neither (yet). But monsoon is more expensive, more commercialized. Mistking is cheaper, expandable to more tanks, and owned by a fellow board member. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I had a mistking, and just bought another one. since i sold my last one with my tank. It truly is a set it and forget it system. never had a problem with mine. just refill the resavour every so often.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Just installed my mistking a few weeks ago and it is AMAZING!! It is an incredible deal, go with the mistking and you will be very happy.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

It's not bad and I've been running the updated system for over a month and have had no problems. Time will tell. I only have 2 tanks hooked up and will never go beyond that in this room so the Monsoon is perfect for my application. 

More tanks = mistking for sure.


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bought a Monsoon a month ago and one of the nozzles was clogged right out of the box. Took it off and ran water through the opposite end and it resolved the problem. Seems to work fine so far, is easy to fill and not very expensive. I am using distilled water. 

It would be nice if the company would finally issue the six-line adapter! 

Ed


----------



## AeroWRX (Jul 9, 2011)

Exo Terra Monsoon is more like a Dell performance desktop computer you pay out of the ass for
The Mist King System is a custom gaming rig 

With Mist King you can add/remove hosing and nozzles. You can use however big of a reservoir you want. I bought a 5g Home Depot bucket and attached the Mist King bulkhead fitting to that. The Monsoon static reservoir lasts like a week I hear. Mist King you can go on vacation with 

The Mist King pump is stronger and their Mist King seconds timer is 2nd to none. It just won't look as fancy as the Exo Terra package as its a stylish commercial product. Their nozzles are great. Even the plastic nozzles in the low and mid tier systems have 4 degrees of freedom movement so you can angle it any way you want.

You also can't argue that Mist King is more expensive as they just came out with a "value system" that is equal in price as the Monsoon. I also hear that if you buy a Mist King at a reptile show, they give discounts 

I just installed my Mist King 2 weeks ago and I love it. Can't imagine myself with a Exo Terra Monsoon.


----------

